
Show HN: A redesigned Wikipedia - samayshamdasani
https://wiki.shamdasani.org/
======
cisstrd
Doesn't work without javascript, real wikipedia does

your site:
[https://s27.postimg.org/3pr86aehf/Screenshot_170117_05_27_35...](https://s27.postimg.org/3pr86aehf/Screenshot_170117_05_27_35.png)

wikipedia:
[https://s23.postimg.org/476xr1lbf/Screenshot_170117_05_28_11...](https://s23.postimg.org/476xr1lbf/Screenshot_170117_05_28_11.png)

Wikipedia looks much better

~~~
samayshamdasani
it relies on Wikipedia's API - and I am still working on the styling..Thanks
for the input!

------
flukus
Just like the current one but without a functioning back button.

~~~
forthefuture
What does the back button do that you didn't expect? When I click on a
different page it takes me to that page, when I click back I go back.

From what I understand, breaking the back button would mean only the URL
changes when you move pages, and back takes you off the domain entirely.

~~~
flukus
It breaks the state of the previous page. Do a search for something ("rust")
go to an article, click back and you're search results are gone. If I'd done
the same on a normal html page my search results would be there.

------
rootlocus
Wikiwand is a similar project [1], although more polished.

[1] [http://www.wikiwand.com/](http://www.wikiwand.com/)

~~~
samayshamdasani
Thanks. This project was just for fun. I am still working on the design.

------
__derek__
No dice for me on iOS Safari: the input has no submit functionality.

------
MrFlynn
Wiki2 is a similar idea [1], but keeps the general feel of Wikipedia. IMO, it
does a better job of managing media (images, video, etc.) than vanilla
Wikipedia.

[1] [https://en.wiki2.org/](https://en.wiki2.org/)

------
nhatbui
I typed 'c++', hit 'Enter', clicked on second article titled 'c++', and got
the article for the letter 'c'.

------
true_religion
Centering longform text is a bit of a UX no-no.

------
FLGMwt
Looks very good! Nice job :)

The one thing I see myself missing off the bad from wiki proper is section
collapsing. Would be a welcome addition.

Good luck!

------
obstinate
Left-align the text, please. Good luck.

~~~
samayshamdasani
Done. Thanks

------
asimjalis
Nice.

~~~
samayshamdasani
Thank you!

